

A Billion Messages for Good: Twilio.org Launches for Nonprofits - shakes
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/09/a-billion-messages-for-good-twilio-org-launches-for-nonprofits.html

======
jeffiel
We're really excited to see what hackers can do to improve the world... Let's
do this!

~~~
gscott
I am working on a front-end system for non-profits that will use there Twilio
account information, runcampaigns.com. A discounted cost to support 501c(3)
organizations will be very good.

~~~
atwebb
Please tell me you're aiming for Convio and will have a reasonably reliable
system...

~~~
gscott
Eventually but one step at a time. I ran a groupware platform for 9 years that
was very reliable. This is my reboot of that but it needs to make money this
time around so I am focusing on managing data and communication that leads to
better fundraising results.

------
jmduke
An idea (that might already exist): SMS reminders to take prescriptions. I
know, for example, that my great-aunt struggles with this at 79: she's not
debilitated or anything, but she's old and doesn't have the greatest memory,
and remembering that she has one prescription to take twice every six hours,
one to take every four hours, and one every 12 hours makes for a difficult
life. (Hell, that's hard for me to remember.)

~~~
larubbio
I work at Grameen Foundation, and we do that in developing countries. The
system we are developing, called MOTECH, is a modular application that can be
used for Pill Reminders, tracking appointments or sending periodic educational
messages.

We have a lot of work still to do, both on our documentation and our code. You
can read about the system here
[http://www.motechsuite.org/](http://www.motechsuite.org/) or watch a video
describing some of our implementations
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzYy6NETvGI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzYy6NETvGI)
(there are shorter videos in our channel if you don't have 14 minutes). Our
code is on google code if you want to check it out or even help out
[http://code.google.com/p/motech/](http://code.google.com/p/motech/)

